# Again i need help w lower beak gone on Camy. She ...



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Dislocated and it's off now. In NYC WITH WBF. Rita head of WBF says no. She said if I want to keep her I'd have to find vet but I cannot pay in on fixed INCOME. NEEP HELP PRONTO. See photo.


----------



## Pippedpeeper (Aug 20, 2021)

I think the only option is to find her a permanent home. I did some research and she should be able to relearn to eat, but not in the wild. Could you keep her? As long as she's not losing blood, and can eat somehow, she should be okay with you. I'm so sorry you're dealing with this, I hope she's still okay!


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Pippedpeeper said:


> I think the only option is to find her a permanent home. I did some research and she should be able to relearn to eat, but not in the wild. Could you keep her? As long as she's not losing blood, and can eat somehow, she should be okay with you. I'm so sorry you're dealing with this, I hope she's still okay!


Sbes doing ok. Had some Kaytee baby food and pooped good. She didnt want it this morning just wants her sunflowers, chopped up p nuts. Need to have her fly in hallway later. She doesnt stay home she goes on scooter w me in tote. I will try to find a home. I wont be able to keep her its eating too much time out of day.


----------



## Pippedpeeper (Aug 20, 2021)

What state are you in? Maybe you could post looking for a home for her?


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Pippedpeeper said:


> What state are you in? Maybe you could post looking for a home for her?


NYC AREA. YES SHE NEEDS PLACEMENT. RT NOW SHES ON MY SCOOTER DECK RESTING. I DO NOT HAVE ENOUGH KNOWLEDGE TO CROP FEED. IVE BEEN SPOON FEEDING BUT SHES NOT CRAZY ABOUT THE FORMULATION. I CANNOT MAINTAIN HER. I LET HER WALK IN HALLWAY ON MY FLOOR. SHE HOVERS NEAR E SCOOTER. SHE IS SUFFERING AND I CANNOT KEEP HER IN BIRD CARRIER ITS A HORROR FOR HER.


----------



## Pippedpeeper (Aug 20, 2021)

Try calling the Maine wildlife center, they're really good and I think they have transport people who can pick her up!
You can also try Avian Haven in Maine. I had to give them a mallard with a cracked bill a few years back and they placed her in a forever home with they couldn't re-release her! I know it's not NY, but maybe they can help! I'll keep looking for people to help!


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Pippedpeeper said:


> Try calling the Maine wildlife center, they're really good and I think they have transport people who can pick her up!
> You can also try Avian Haven in Maine. I had to give them a mallard with a cracked bill a few years back and they placed her in a forever home with they couldn't re-release her! I know it's not NY, but maybe they can help! I'll keep looking for people to help!


Hmmm I'll try but too far. TY.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> Hmmm I'll try but too far. TY.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Have you tried feeding defrosted green peas? How about seeds in a deep dish? Is she drinking water by herself?


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Marina B said:


> Have you tried feeding defrosted green peas? How about seeds in a deep dish? Is she drinking water by herself?


Hi M-you always mention peas but she doesn't like. I gave her some watermelon liquid she tried. I cannot stick a syringe in her throat I will kill her. She loves nuts but beak is a MESS. She tries but doesn't understand what's wrong. I'm using my finger to push food into mouth. She poops a tiny bit blk/wht. I dont know if shes able to get the nuts down. I cut these up for her. She pooped green allover this morning. Not eating much at all. Her tiny neck crop has nothing in it. I let her walk and fly in hallway. Yeah this is a NIGHTMARE plus I'm really busy..


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> Hi M-you always mention peas but she doesn't like. I gave her some watermelon liquid she tried. I cannot stick a syringe in her throat I will kill her. She loves nuts but beak is a MESS. She tries but doesn't understand what's wrong. I'm using my finger to push food into mouth. She poops a tiny bit blk/wht. I dont know if shes able to get the nuts down. I cut these up for her. She pooped green allover this morning. Not eating much at all. Her tiny neck crop has nothing in it. I let her walk and fly in hallway. Yeah this is a NIGHTMARE plus I'm really busy..
> View attachment 98438


I'm not sure about water I saw her attempting. She generally tosses it upside down. I took her to grocery and showed her the nuts. I put her in a tote w a square cut out so she can peek out.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Shes in misery. She like me to hold for sleep and I cant do that. Bird carrier is on window for sunlight vit D. I hate this carrier but cannot let her fly everywhere in house not trained.


FITANDCHIC said:


> I'm not sure about water I saw her attempting. She generally tosses it upside down. I took her to grocery and showed her the nuts. I put her in a tote w a square cut out so she can peek out.


Now


----------



## Selphiechen (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi, I'm so sorry to gear about this poor girl... 
I don't know what you can do.. I've read a lot about false beaks but I wouldn't know how to attach it because it's the jaw that is broken and resin would hurt the skin under the chin ?
Anyway I think that until you find a solution you have learn how to tube feed her or she will starve to death.
Or as Marina said, I would force feed her defrosted peas. We don't care if the doesnt like them because if she doesn't eat she's dead. I don't know what will be more painful for her though 😞
I would also give her painkillers.
Be brave, I can't imagine how you must feel ❤
All my thoughts goes to you and her


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Selphiechen said:


> Hi, I'm so sorry to gear about this poor girl...
> I don't know what you can do.. I've read a lot about false beaks but I wouldn't know how to attach it because it's the jaw that is broken and resin would hurt the skin under the chin ?
> Anyway I think that until you find a solution you have learn how to tube feed her or she will starve to death.
> Or as Marina said, I would force feed her defrosted peas. We don't care if the doesnt like them because if she doesn't eat she's dead. I don't know what will be more painful for her though 😞
> ...


Yes we need to create acrylic or fiberglass beak. I've been giving her Kaytee baby mix. She hates it. She poops a bit blk/wht then AM its green starving Poppy. She flew today in hallway and walked trying to get away from me because Camy is stuck in bird carrier. This is a NIGHTMARE I dont know how to tube feed. I'm clueless. Seen info but makes no sense. I may do something wrong. I dont trust myself 
She doesn't need painkillers. Why say that. Be INTELLIGENT with info please.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> Yes we need to create acrylic or fiberglass beak. I've been giving her Kaytee baby mix. She hates it. She poops a bit blk/wht then AM its green starving Poppy. She flew today in hallway and walked trying to get away from me because Camy is stuck in bird carrier. This is a NIGHTMARE I dont know how to tube feed. I'm clueless. Seen info but makes no sense. I may do something wrong. I dont trust myself
> She doesn't need painkillers. Why say that. Be INTELLIGENT with info please.


Poopy


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Selphiechen said:


> Hi, I'm so sorry to gear about this poor girl...
> I don't know what you can do.. I've read a lot about false beaks but I wouldn't know how to attach it because it's the jaw that is broken and resin would hurt the skin under the chin ?
> Anyway I think that until you find a solution you have learn how to tube feed her or she will starve to death.
> Or as Marina said, I would force feed her defrosted peas. We don't care if the doesnt like them because if she doesn't eat she's dead. I don't know what will be more painful for her though 😞
> ...


Force peas down throat?


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> Force peas down throat?


Her whole bottom beak is gone. She pecks hard. Camy was screaming when she came to me. Starving w dislocated beak. I gave her sunflower seeds she stopped the screaming. Then a half beak appeared. Then off a few days ago. I'm flustered and this is HORRORS for her. I force the kaytee into her mouth. I gave her some watermelon too. She tried. So sad. I'm so good w healthy birds. R McMahon at WBF this place has too many stringent rules and the women in there are bookish grey hair w glasses all looking like rita. Strange. I cant see 4 birds I left there.... they become highly DISORGANIZED and cannot handle amount of birds and kill unnessecarily. Who are they to make this decision. Many take in on their own for this reason as I'm finding out. Or have learned how to care for the birds. Too much attitude sometimes at WBF. Owner has MISINFORMATION about me also which has affected me possibly.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> Her whole bottom beak is gone. She pecks hard. Camy was screaming when she came to me. Starving w dislocated beak. I gave her sunflower seeds she stopped the screaming. Then a half beak appeared. Then off a few days ago. I'm flustered and this is HORRORS for her. I force the kaytee into her mouth. I gave her some watermelon too. She tried. So sad. I'm so good w healthy birds. R McMahon at WBF this place has too many stringent rules and the women in there are bookish grey hair w glasses all looking like rita. Strange. I cant see 4 birds I left there.... they become highly DISORGANIZED and cannot handle amount of birds and kill unnessecarily. Who are they to make this decision. Many take in on their own for this reason as I'm finding out. Or have learned how to care for the birds. Too much attitude sometimes at WBF. Owner has MISINFORMATION about me also which has affected me possibly.


I'm their age too and dont look so AGED. I cannot figure out why people have to look so bad. Yes this is off subject but who are they??? To be judgemental of me? So I'm being judgmental of that group...


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> I'm their age too and dont look so AGED. I cannot figure out why people have to look so bad. Yes this is off subject but who are they??? To be judgemental of me? So I'm being judgmental of that group...


See


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> I'm their age too and dont look so AGED. I cannot figure out why people have to look so bad. Yes this is off subject but who are they??? To be judgemental of me? So I'm being judgmental of that group...


She keeps herself puffed up also. I've had to bathe her too to clean her mouth and feathers from Kaytee.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> She keeps herself puffed up also. I've had to bathe her too to clean her mouth and feathers from Kaytee.


Instructions to get the peas in.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It's not about what she likes or not, she will starve if not getting fed. They sometimes open their beaks if you press slightly where the beak is attached to the head.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Marina B said:


> It's not about what she likes or not, she will starve if not getting fed. They sometimes open their beaks if you press slightly where the beak is attached to the head.


Yes good this is info I need. Doing peas tomo. Pay ATTN here--- it's hard for me to keep her head still because she fights me and I'm using a hand to keep wings clamped down. I'm out of hands!!! Ok so how do I deal w her head fighting me? This area is so new to me. I knew at some point I'd have to deal w it. I'll check back in AM. Defrosting peas now in fridge.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> Yes good this is info I need. Doing peas tomo. Pay ATTN here--- it's hard for me to keep her head still because she fights me and I'm using a hand to keep wings clamped down. I'm out of hands!!! Ok so how do I deal w her head fighting me? This area is so new to me. I knew at some point I'd have to deal w it. I'll check back in AM. Defrosting peas now in fridge.


Also do I chop the peas in half to get into mouth? How do I place peas in mouth?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

No need to half the peas, you can feed whole. Try slight pressure on the area I suggested, she might open her beak. It's easier if you have her on your lap against your body facing to the right (if you are righthanded). Reach with your lefthand over her body and head and use those fingers to open the beak. You might have trouble with this cause the lower beak is missing. If she opens, have a pea ready in your righthand and put deep inside over the tongue. An adult pigeon will need 150 peas per day divided into 3 meals of 50 each.

Have you tried seeds in a deep dish?


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Marina B said:


> No need to half the peas, you can feed whole. Try slight pressure on the area I suggested, she might open her beak. It's easier if you have her on your lap against your body facing to the right (if you are righthanded). Reach with your lefthand over her body and head and use those fingers to open the beak. You might have trouble with this cause the lower beak is missing. If she opens, have a pea ready in your righthand and put deep inside over the tongue. An adult pigeon will need 150 peas per day divided into 3 meals of 50 each.
> 
> Have you tried seeds in a deep dish?


Doing now....


----------



## Selphiechen (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi, how did it go ?


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Selphiechen said:


> Hi, how did it go ?


I tried twice Marina. This time she wouldn't take it. I pushed into her throat. Her mouth has remnants of injury hanging. Shoot I need help badly. Stubborn and strong bird. 1st time no luck. Pls help!!!


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> I tried twice Marina. This time she wouldn't take it. I pushed into her throat. Her mouth has remnants of injury hanging. Shoot I need help badly. Stubborn and strong bird. 1st time no luck. Pls help!!!


Hi Selphie


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> Hi Selphie


H E L P


----------



## Selphiechen (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi, you need to put a towel around her, like a pigeon tacos, only her neck and head sticking out.
put her in your lap as marina said Close to your body, head facing right if you are right handed, left if left handed. With one hand you gently press the base of the beak, between your thumb and index, with the other hand you push one pea over the tongue.
Good luck


----------



## Selphiechen (Aug 6, 2021)

Here is a video so you can see Hand feeding


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Selphiechen said:


> Here is a video so you can see Hand feeding


I'll let you know later. Out in city w her.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> I'll let you know later. Out in city w her.


No video


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Selphiechen said:


> Hi, you need to put a towel around her, like a pigeon tacos, only her neck and head sticking out.
> put her in your lap as marina said Close to your body, head facing right if you are right handed, left if left handed. With one hand you gently press the base of the beak, between your thumb and index, with the other hand you push one pea over the tongue.
> Good luck


Doing....


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> Doing....


Got a handful in. About 4. She drank a lot of water too. YAY!! So hard because I shove into throat and it's hard w puny tongue. I'm worried I'll jam her tongue. She really likes lap sleeping. But I cannot do this. Hates bird carrier but I do keep on window for sunlight.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

So hard for her.


FITANDCHIC said:


> Got a handful in. About 4. She drank a lot of water too. YAY!! So hard because I shove into throat and it's hard w puny tongue. I'm worried I'll jam her tongue. She really likes lap sleeping. But I cannot do this. Hates bird carrier but I do keep on window for sunlight.


I need to know if I can do this w chopped sunflower seeds, etc..


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Don't you have a handraising formula? She might drink the formula if not too thick. That way she would also get some calories in. Try anything.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Marina B said:


> Don't you have a handraising formula? She might drink the formula if not too thick. That way she would also get some calories in. Try anything.


Mentioned before the Kaytee baby mix. Trying peas again...


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Also, did I get food in correctly? Again her tongue is tiny and I dont want to jam it.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Just make sure the pea goes over the tongue, then she will be able to swallow.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Marina B said:


> Just make sure the pea goes over the tongue, then she will be able to swallow.


Yes she had about 4-5 and water.


----------



## Selphiechen (Aug 6, 2021)

The parrot formula is because if she drinks water, she will be able to drink thinned formula on her own and it will be easier for you and her. 
Here I got nutribird a 19 and a 21 on amazon it arrived the day after I ordered.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm going to give her some dried apple from trader Joe's. Some pigeons like it cut into tiny pieces..moistened Fuji apple. And some watermelon cut into tiny.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Selphiechen said:


> The parrot formula is because if she drinks water, she will be able to drink thinned formula on her own and it will be easier for you and her.
> Here I got nutribird a 19 and a 21 on amazon it arrived the day after I ordered.


I'll check. TYVM BE IN CONTACT.


----------



## Selphiechen (Aug 6, 2021)

Defrosted peas would be better than the fruits for protein ? 

Alright good luck


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Selphiechen said:


> The parrot formula is because if she drinks water, she will be able to drink thinned formula on her own and it will be easier for you and her.
> Here I got nutribird a 19 and a 21 on amazon it arrived the day after I ordered.


See reply.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Doing....had 4-5 w water earlier.


Selphiechen said:


> Defrosted peas would be better than the fruits for protein ?
> 
> Alright good luck


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> Doing....had 4-5 w water earlier.


She passed within the hour. I pulled her out of tote and not moving. AWFUL. These nightmare kids running after pigeons and parents allowing it. Should be shot. Morons. Dumb woman had to chase her off and has nerve to say 'you're not allowed to feed pigeons' yeah a real winner there. Death to her and her twit moron kids.


FITANDCHIC said:


> Doing....had 4-5 w water earlier.


Final statement on beautiful CAMY> SWEETEST BIRD. SHE CAME TO ME SCREAMING AND I FED HER. HER BEAK BROKEN OFF CENTRE. THEN HALF LOWER, THEN OFF. I TOOK HER IN AND I SHOULDVE HAD HER IN MY LAP MORE. I WISH I WAS MORE INFORMED BUT THERE MAY HAVE BEEN MORE PROBLEMS W MOUTH. I HAD HER W ME ALL DAY BECAUSE I COULD CHECK ON HER AND GIVE HER A RUB. THEN I FELT COOLNESS. I PULLED HER OUT OF BAG AT 72ND/BROADWAY. SHE HAD PASSED. I HAD NOWHERE TO BURY HER OR ABILITY TO DO THIS. I WENT BACK TO HER HOME IN UNION SQ. LEFT HER UNDER A BUSH. I CHECKED BACK AFTER I FEED HER FLOCK. THE BODY WAS REMOVED. I COULDNT TOTE A DISEASED BIRD BACK HERE. I MISS HER AND LOVED HER AND SHOULDVE DONE BETTER MY SWEET CAMY. XXXXXOOOOO YOU ALWAYS.
Her last photo. Looking bad today. In container w her head positioned weird.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost her. RIP sweet Camy.


----------



## Selphiechen (Aug 6, 2021)

Rest in peace little angel 🕊 sorry for your loss


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Marina B said:


> I'm sorry you lost her. RIP sweet Camy.


TYVM FOR YOUR HELP. REALLY UPSETTING.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Selphiechen said:


> Rest in peace little angel 🕊 sorry for your loss


TYVM...


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> NYC AREA. YES SHE NEEDS PLACEMENT. RT NOW SHES ON MY SCOOTER DECK RESTING. I DO NOT HAVE ENOUGH KNOWLEDGE TO CROP FEED. IVE BEEN SPOON FEEDING BUT SHES NOT CRAZY ABOUT THE FORMULATION. I CANNOT MAINTAIN HER. I LET HER WALK IN HALLWAY ON MY FLOOR. SHE HOVERS NEAR E SCOOTER. SHE IS SUFFERING AND I CANNOT KEEP HER IN BIRD CARRIER ITS A HORROR FOR HER.
> View attachment 98435


She passed yesterday on scooter, in bag. She was in her sitting position. Cried and held her and kissed her. Super upset. I shouldve fed her more in AM. She was looking weird in carrier w her head leaning and cocked funny.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

FITANDCHIC said:


> She passed yesterday on scooter, in bag. She was in her sitting position. Cried and held her and kissed her. Super upset. I shouldve fed her more in AM. She was looking weird in carrier w her head leaning and cocked funny.


At home she looked off.


----------



## Pigeonsonbalcony (Aug 13, 2021)

You can try calling this guy called Chris based in UK, he has bird rescue centre:

He is very knowledgeable, and could maybe help with advice. 

Stockers Farm Rd, Rickmansworth WD3 1NZ

07508 010197

Or a local vet. As she needs expert help before getting very unwell.


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

how dod it go what happened???


----------



## ayamanas (11 mo ago)

oh im sorry it didnt load...you took good care of her... same thing happened to me this week thats why im here


----------

